# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في التشريعات العربية >  الأردن : ندوة حوارية حول دور المجتمع المدني في مكافحة الإرهاب

## هيثم الفقى

> نظمها مركز عمان
> ندوة حوارية حول دور المجتمع المدني في مكافحة الإرهاب17/11/2005
> 
> 
> برعاية من دولة رئيس الوزارء الأفخم أ. د. عدنان بدران، نظّم مركز عمان لدراسات حقوق الإنسان ندوة حوارية حول دور منظمات المجتمع المدني في مكافحة الإرهاب، شارك فيها نخبة من المفكرين والمثقفين والسياسيين، وعُقدت الندوة في فندق الراديسون ساس، يوم الأربعاء السادس عشر من تشرين الثاني، وبالتزامن مع مرور أسبوع على الأحداث الإرهابية التي شهدتها ثلاث فنادق في عمان.
> 
> وفي بداية الندوة، تحدّث معالي أ. هشام التل، نائب دولة رئيس الوزارء راعي الحفل، عن أهمية عمل مؤسسات المجتمع المدني جنباً إلى جنب مع المؤسسات الحكومية من أجل مكافحة ظاهرة الإرهاب التي استفحلت في الآونة الأخيرة، ونوّه إلى أهمية تنمية الحس الوطني المتنوّر من أجل تعميق المفاهيم السوية التي تفضي إلى السلوك السوي الإيجابي لدى الأفراد والجماعات. 
> 
> من جهته أكّد د. نظام عساف مدير مركز عمان لدراسات حقوق الإنسان على ضرورة تكاتف جهود جميع المنظمات الحكومية وغير الحكومية والمؤسسات والهيئات الدولية من أجل مواجهة مظاهر الإرهاب وخلفياته وتجفيف بؤره، وضرورةِ وضع مفاهيم وأسس فكرية واجتماعية واقتصادية وسياسية ودينية للوقوف على هذه الظاهرة، ومعالجتها، وضرورة الوصول الى صيغة واضحة لتعريف معنى الإرهاب، حتى لا يتم المزج بقصد أو بدونه بين مفهومي الإرهاب والمقاومة، المختلفين تماماً. 
> ...


http://anhri.net/jordan/achrs/2005/pr1117.shtml

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

----------

